# Problems with site?



## walking dude (Jan 29, 2008)

i have had problems gaining acess to smf now since sunday.........cowgirl has had problems on and off for close to a week........Fatback Joe also.......so i know its not on my end?

just curious.........also curious why the issue hasn't been addressed.........


----------



## figjam (Jan 29, 2008)

Had problems earlier today, but looking good now.


----------



## k5yac (Jan 29, 2008)

Woah! Speaking of looking good, what's with the avatar? 

Probably totally out of line with that, but damn it man!! I mean, if you are gonna put out it out there...

Oh yeah, I've been having problems too, but obviously not right now.


----------



## duffygould (Jan 29, 2008)

I couldn't get on from about 4 hours ago till just now. but its 5pm here now and I got to leave work. what are the odds!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 29, 2008)

I had trouble Sunday... then this evening couldnt get on before dinner....


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2008)

FIGJAM
Your making me forget why I am posting !!!

(OK, concentrate Mossy)
Sunday I could not get on for quite a while and this afternoon was the same.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah Sunday I had the same problem as well.


----------



## foozer (Jan 29, 2008)

I also had problems for several hours this afternoon.


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 29, 2008)

I had problems....I would click on from favorites and than it would direct me to Ask.com....I would click on it again from ask.com and it would redirect me......I cleaned my regestry out.....seemed to work


----------



## white cloud (Jan 29, 2008)

Me to, either said data base down and a message was sent to whatever or it just wouldnt connect and  redirected me to some other bs


----------



## abelman (Jan 29, 2008)

For what it's worth, I had problems on Sunday as well as a good portion of today.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I experienced the same problem as most. Let's give a hand to whoever fixed it, that person deserves some points, or Q ,or...


----------



## ron50 (Jan 29, 2008)

I made a post in the mod forum about it, hopefully Jeff or Dutch will attend to it shortly.


----------



## richtee (Jan 30, 2008)

My bet is it's being addressed more than we are aware of, WD.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 30, 2008)

We need to upgrade again.. I have had to reboot the server about 4 times since Sunday as most of you know.

This is due to so many people being on and being active at one time and it just overloads the server to the point that it shuts down some of the resources to protect the server.

This is both good and bad... it shows that the forum is very busy but then it also means I have to fork out a little more money each month for upgraded server space.

I apologize for the growing pains.


----------



## flash (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks Jeff. I was wondering if others were having the same problems I was?


----------

